# EOS R things for firmware update



## jps (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi, 
Since 4 week I use my R every day and I am blow away, what the R can do. But, there are some feature, that I want: So I start to collect features to send to Canon for firmware update. Please give your opinion. Thanks! 

My list: 
- zebra in live view (highlight clipping, only on image playback) 
- to open all feature to set on dial and fn-bar
- spotmetering with AF-point
- exposure compensation till -5 to +5 (now -3 to +3)
- % indication of battery
- Micro AF correction adjustment, as all other DSLR have (sometime the AF is not correct with the RF-lenses). 
- antishake symbol, when OIS cannot balance the shake

and now it is you turn: ....


----------



## Viggo (Oct 31, 2018)

-Edit Mode list, I want to remove those I don't use, like with drive modes, and like it is on a 1-series.
-Zoom in to actual size at the used AF point also in single AF point mode.
-Get rid of green banding when using flash/triggers.
-MUCH smaller level, like the ones in the OVF's.
-Eye AF in continous (I know it's coming).
-Fix the bug where the AF point sometimes drops to bottom screen or bottom corner at random.
-True evaluative metering where it's not weighted to the AF point.
-Being able to move the histogram to a different part of the EVF.
-Having the option to use a smaller AF point also in Servo


----------



## jps (Oct 31, 2018)

Viggo said:


> -Edit Mode list, I want to remove those I don't use, like with drive modes, and like it is on a 1-series.
> -Zoom in to actual size at the used AF point also in single AF point mode.
> -Get rid of green banding when using flash/triggers.
> -MUCH smaller level, like the ones in the OVF's.
> ...



Thanks Viggo, great ...


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 31, 2018)

A few more requests
Must have:
- Disable continuous AF automatically when back-button-focus is enabled
- Histogram in video record mode

Nice to have:
- iso bracketing 
- film simulation bracketing (e.g. writing to both B/W and a regular jpegs)
- reduce rolling shutter in video
- Ability to use shooting modes, such as aperture priority, when using C-Log. Currently it allows manual mode only.


----------



## jps (Oct 31, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> A few more requests
> Must have:
> - Disable continuous AF automatically when back-button-focus is enabled
> - Histogram in video record mode
> ...



Thanks...


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 31, 2018)

When attaching a flash in auto ISO, the camera should automatically chose a value of ISO 400, and adjust the exposure with the flash, like other Canons do. 

When in auto ISO, and changing ISO with the control ring, the ISO should not revert back to auto ISO after taking the shot. 

The back button AF should be customizable like the one in 5DIV and 1DXII. I like to have single point one shot AF on the shutter, and would like to chose a customizable servo AF mode on the back button. I love that feature on my DSLRs.


----------



## jps (Oct 31, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> When attaching a flash in auto ISO, the camera should automatically chose a value of ISO 400, and adjust the exposure with the flash, like other Canons do.
> 
> When in auto ISO, and changing ISO with the control ring, the ISO should not revert back to auto ISO after taking the shot.
> 
> The back button AF should be customizable like the one in 5DIV and 1DXII. I like to have single point one shot AF on the shutter, and would like to chose a customizable servo AF mode on the back button. I love that feature on my DSLRs.



Thanks Larsskv..


----------



## Act444 (Oct 31, 2018)

jps said:


> Micro AF correction adjustment, as all other DSLR have (sometime the AF is not correct with the RF-lenses).



?! I thought AFMA was not necessary with MILC cameras? Are people finding that their R front or back-focuses consistently with certain lenses?



Larsskv said:


> When attaching a flash in auto ISO, the camera should automatically chose a value of ISO 400, and adjust the exposure with the flash, like other Canons do.



Interesting that this isn’t the default behavior...although I have to ask, are you in Av mode by any chance?

_________
Although I am not an R owner (yet), I do have a few UI items to add based on my time with it in the store:

- make it possible to shut off the screen when not in use AND engage the viewfinder only while held to your eye. Having to choose between ALWAYS having either the screen or the viewfinder on = wasted battery and counterintuitive for DSLR shooters

- Reduce lag/increase response time between finger input and movement of AF point in “touch-and-drag” mode

- Increase response time of Touch Bar and allow for more customization of it (and lens control ring)

- Allow for manual adjustment of speed for moving AF point around in EVF (much like adjusting mouse/trackpad sensitivity on a computer)


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 31, 2018)

Act444 said:


> ?! I thought AFMA was not necessary with MILC cameras? Are people finding that their R front or back-focuses consistently with certain lenses?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that this isn’t the default behavior...although I have to ask, are you in Av mode by any chance?



Yes, I was in AV mode. Why are you asking?


----------



## Act444 (Oct 31, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> Yes, I was in AV mode. Why are you asking?



Because it has been my experience that Canon cameras behave differently with flash in Av mode vs. other user-defined modes. In Av, for whatever reason, the camera assumes any flash use is for fill-in purposes only - and will adjust accordingly, with lower shutter speeds and/or higher ISOs to brighten the background. My 5D4s do this too. 

Have you tried Tv or M to see if the same behavior is replicated?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2018)

Some of the features mentioned wil be there in higher level cameras, some have been announced, and some are not possible with the current hardware. Canon differentiates models by feature set as well as by hardware, so don't expect them to add features that only appear in their higher level models. I'd like to have exposure linked to spot af point, but its not for a mid level body.


----------



## Larsskv (Nov 1, 2018)

Act444 said:


> Because it has been my experience that Canon cameras behave differently with flash in Av mode vs. other user-defined modes. In Av, for whatever reason, the camera assumes any flash use is for fill-in purposes only - and will adjust accordingly, with lower shutter speeds and/or higher ISOs to brighten the background. My 5D4s do this too.
> 
> Have you tried Tv or M to see if the same behavior is replicated?



You know, on second thought. I believe I was in M mode, because I typically want to set the shutter speed to 1/200, and control aperture at the same time. I will look into it.


----------



## jps (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks all, 
I transmit all your messages to Support Canon UK! 
All the best and good light


----------



## BJonesy22 (Nov 21, 2018)

PLEASE PLEASE add EYE AF comparable to the A7III then it would be amazing!!


----------



## jeanluc (Nov 21, 2018)

Add the ability to TURN OFF the touch AF, so it only focuses when you want it to.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 27, 2018)

Adjustable sensitivity for the rear screen. I want to move my af point across the frame with one swipe, not three.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 27, 2018)

wockawocka said:


> Adjustable sensitivity for the rear screen. I want to move my af point across the frame with one swipe, not three.


I keep reading comments like this, but I don’t need three swipes on mine, how have you set it up?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2018)

How is the lcd sensitivity setup on your camera? Read the notes at the bottom, if set to high, it may have a negative affect for the drag function, try experimenting.

For me, it seems to be slightly less responsive when set to sensitive, so I am happy with standard.

Placing my thumb at the correct starting place is critical to being able to move the curson over the screen. It took me a few minutes of trying to get the correct approximate spot to start, then it works great.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 28, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> How is the lcd sensitivity setup on your camera? Read the notes at the bottom, if set to high, it may have a negative affect for the drag function, try experimenting.
> 
> For me, it seems to be slightly less responsive when set to sensitive, so I am happy with standard.
> 
> Placing my thumb at the correct starting place is critical to being able to move the curson over the screen. It took me a few minutes of trying to get the correct approximate spot to start, then it works great.



Thanks for this, I tried sensitive and standard and didn't notice any difference. I still need multiple swipes to move an af point across the screen.


----------



## Larsskv (Nov 29, 2018)

wockawocka said:


> Thanks for this, I tried sensitive and standard and didn't notice any difference. I still need multiple swipes to move an af point across the screen.



Have you tried to set it to the absolute setting? Go to AF menu number 1, and pick the item on bottom. On the menu that pops up, you can choose between a relative or absolute AF setting. The absolute one is fast and sensitive. It didn’t work for me. Too jumpy, and it made it hard for me to focus to the left without loosening my hand from the grip. I prefer the relative setting. Not that fast, but less jumpy and much more predictable. 

I think the touch and drag focus is here to stay, but the one in the EOS R needs refinement!


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 30, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> Have you tried to set it to the absolute setting? Go to AF menu number 1, and pick the item on bottom. On the menu that pops up, you can choose between a relative or absolute AF setting. The absolute one is fast and sensitive. It didn’t work for me. Too jumpy, and it made it hard for me to focus to the left without loosening my hand from the grip. I prefer the relative setting. Not that fast, but less jumpy and much more predictable.
> 
> I think the touch and drag focus is here to stay, but the one in the EOS R needs refinement!



F***ing amazing! Perfect!


----------



## jd7 (Dec 1, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> Have you tried to set it to the absolute setting? Go to AF menu number 1, and pick the item on bottom. On the menu that pops up, you can choose between a relative or absolute AF setting. The absolute one is fast and sensitive. It didn’t work for me. Too jumpy, and it made it hard for me to focus to the left without loosening my hand from the grip. I prefer the relative setting. Not that fast, but less jumpy and much more predictable.
> 
> I think the touch and drag focus is here to stay, but the one in the EOS R needs refinement!


I just played with an EOS R briefly. 

With it set to use the right side of the touchscreen only, and using the relative mode,it took about 3 swipes to move the AF point from one side of the frame to the other. When I switched to the absolute mode, I didn’t need to keep swiping ... but it seemed like I could only set AF In the right half of the frame. It seemed like I just could not get to the left hand side of the frame at all. 

If that’s right, if you use the absolute mode you have to set touch and drag to use the whole touchscreen if you want to be able to put your AF point anywhere (that it can possibly go) in the frame. Is that really how it works? Doesn’t that seem odd, ie if you have only the right side of the touchscreen enabled for AF, shouldn’t the edge of he area which has been enable map to the edge of the frame?


----------



## Larsskv (Dec 1, 2018)

jd7 said:


> I just played with an EOS R briefly.
> 
> With it set to use the right side of the touchscreen only, and using the relative mode,it took about 3 swipes to move the AF point from one side of the frame to the other. When I switched to the absolute mode, I didn’t need to keep swiping ... but it seemed like I could only set AF In the right half of the frame. It seemed like I just could get to he left hand side of the frame at all.
> 
> If that’s right, if you use the absolute mode you have to set touch and drag to use the whole touchscreen if you want to be able to put your AF point anywhere (that it can possibly go) in the frame. Is that really how it works? Doesn’t that seem odd, ie if you have only the right side of the touchscreen enabled for AF, shouldn’t the edge of he area which has been enable map to the edge of the frame?


No, you don’t need to use the whole touchscreen in absolute mode. When the screen AF set to the upper right, I have problems moving the focus point to the left part of the screen, without loosening my right hand from the grip of the camera, but if I do, I get to focus to the left. I hope Canon makes the focusing area smaller, so that one can easier reach the whole focusing area. Until then, I use relative mode. It is still faster than a joystick.


----------



## lellopop (Dec 1, 2018)

For next firmware: 
Direct custom button for to switch SILENT SHUTTER ON/OFF
Direct custom button for to switch EXPO SIMULATION ON/OFF
In Flash mode(auto expo simulation), automatic auto white balance independently from white balance setting for shutting
Add ZEBRA function
Create new folder with DATE name
Improve continues auto focus with face detect
Improve speed autofocus eye detect


----------



## jd7 (Dec 1, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> No, you don’t need to use the whole touchscreen in absolute mode. When the screen AF set to the upper right, I have problems moving the focus point to the left part of the screen, without loosening my right hand from the grip of the camera, but if I do, I get to focus to the left. I hope Canon makes the focusing area smaller, so that one can easier reach the whole focusing area. Until then, I use relative mode. It is still faster than a joystick.


Thanks, that’s goood to know. I’ll give it another try next time I get a chance with an EOS R.


----------



## londonxt (Dec 3, 2018)

I would like...

A smaller area option for the AF point selection via touch screen, I have absolute set but I can't reach the far left AF points very easily with my thumb. I tend to want to leap between the thirds rule rather than point to a very specific AF point.
An option to pre-weight the face selection to a certain AF area for say street photography, so it searches there first.
Would be good to have the weird touch bar as Exposure Compensation option, its location is better than the rear wheel.
Glad someone mentioned the weird AF point randomly resetting to the bottom left or right, thought I was going mad!
Please can we have more options for the centering of the AF point, using the delete button is a horrible stretch especially as this action needs to be quick and seamless. Maybe touch and hold the touch screen?
Turn back screen off and use only as a touch screen option to preserve battery power
More power options for booting up the EVF much more quickly from a sleep state for that instant moment. Maybe something that senses the camera being carried via the motion sensors and only if the camera is perfectly still will it go into deep sleep?


----------



## N-VB (Dec 6, 2018)

"Expect to see the firmware update released within a couple of months after shipping begins in October. " Any rumors/news about it yet ?


----------



## wockawocka (Dec 7, 2018)

If I take a lens off an adaptor or off when the power is turned on, the curtain should close to protect the sensor anyway.


----------



## BJonesy22 (Dec 12, 2018)

Starting to think no update is coming anytime soon..


----------



## N-VB (Dec 31, 2018)

I guess it will not happen in 2018


----------



## dak723 (Dec 31, 2018)

N-VB said:


> I guess it will not happen in 2018



When the camera was released, I believe Canon said that the firmware update would happen in February 2019. I am not 100% sure of this, but you should be able to search the internet and get that answer.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 1, 2019)

dak723 said:


> When the camera was released, I believe Canon said that the firmware update would happen in February 2019. I am not 100% sure of this, but you should be able to search the internet and get that answer.



Googling for 'canon eos r firmware update february' lists my post here as second hit :/ I'm more and more convinced that I didn't *read* about it, but *watched* it. 
If only search actually worked in youtube...


----------



## N-VB (Jan 1, 2019)

https://www.canonrumors.com/functio...os-r-soon-after-release-with-firmware-update/ And each youtuber who were invited to the Hawai presentation


----------

